# Need to buy a Fan for Dell Computer



## shahed@sjinnovation.com

one of my dell computer's(Presario 2100)  fan is not working. I tried calling Dell and they told me its out of stock. this is the model:
DC brushless fan   (P/N 9G180 E186583)

can I replace that with any other fan? where can I buy one and which brand?


----------



## Praetor

> can I replace that with any other fan? where can I buy one and which brand?


Most likely. Pop the case and get the dimensions of the fan. I would expect it to be 80x80x38 (measured in mm).

If so, damn near any fan will do. If you want a very effective (but loud) fan, I'd suggest you grab the Vantec Tornado (http://www.xoxide.com/vantorfan.html) and if you want super quiet, grab the Vantec Stealths (http://www.xoxide.com/80vanstealfa.html)  and for anything else, something like a Thermaltake Thunderblade (http://www.xoxide.com/thunderblade.html)


----------

